
Bloom Filters: A Powerful Tool - charzom
http://www.rubyinside.com/bloom-filters-a-powerful-tool-599.html
======
aston
The only caveat with Bloom Filters is that they only answer the question of
set membership with high probability. That is, they can be wrong (false
positives). For almost all typical cases, you'd be better off with a binary
hash (or even a normal hash table) so that you always get the right answer.

